# Fruit salad dressing



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I need a good fruit salad dressing for this weekend. I had one that was made with orange juice but I can't find it any where. 
Thanks!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

My aunt was a caterer & she used to mix cream cheese with orange juice & a little sugar for a fruit dip--wonder if thinning it out a little would make a good fruit salad?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've used this recipe off and on for over 30 years, don't remember where I got it, but it was long before Taste of Home came out, lol. I've noticed they print a lot of old-time favorites as new recipes. The original recipe also called for mint leaves optional, if you like mint which I don't so always left it out. Just put a few in with everything else before cooking.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Fruit-Salad-Dressing


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Small block of cream cheese, softened
small can of orange juice concentrate
sugar, 1/2 to 3/4 cup
2 TBS of Eagle Brand Milk
1/2 to whole jar of Marshmallow fluff
1/2 tsp of clear vanilla
1/2 of 8oz tub of thick and creamy Cool Whip

Mix all ingredients except Cool Whip very well, then fold in cool whip and refrigerate.

Yes, I know it's made of all kinds of nasty prefab food, but it is tastey and shouldn't hurt too bad if you don't eat it every day! lol


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

stirfamily said:


> I need a good fruit salad dressing for this weekend. I had one that was made with orange juice but I can't find it any where.
> Thanks!
> Karen in NE Indiana



Fruit Salad with Orange Juice dressing
http://www.veginspirations.com/2010/10/fruit-salad-with-orange-juice-dressing.html

OR

Fruit Salads
http://oldfashionedliving.com/fruitsalads.html


:happy0035:


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. I think the one Callie posted is the one I was looking for but the others look so good, I can't decide which one to try!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I fold in a can of peach pie filling as a dressing for my fruit salads.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mash a few berries, a little honey, mix with yogurt. If salad doesn't have oranges, add a couple Tbs of orange juice to fresh fruit....James


----------

